# Eagle Staff



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I promised to post these photos from an earlier thread about Eagle sightings. Here they are as promised. 

*FYI*- This Eagle came from the National Eagle Repository in Denver Colorado, which receives Raptors from across the US. One of it's many functions is to make available specimens to Native peoples for religious proposes. This is a done under the tight scrutiny of the Federal Fish and Wildlife Service who issues the permit.

The penalty's and fines with regards to illegally having in your possession any Raptor or their parts are simply incredible and mandatory. So if you get caught, you won't be getting out of that one! If you find a dead Hawk, Owl or Eagle, or any of their parts IE, a Talon or feather(s) do yourself a huge favor and DO NOT pick it up. 




This is the Indian Flag staff. Since I was a part of the ceremony I was unable to get a pic of the head on the staff.





After I made the yellow eye rings. Sorry, not the best photo I've ever taken.





Mitch


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

thats VERY cool mitch. congrats on the opportunity and great work!!!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice work Mitch.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

> is to make available specimens to Native peoples for religious proposes


As it should be. 

Very nice work; the white head plumage is really life like. It looks like the eagle just caught a fish in the water and shook it's head.


----------

